# River Shoes!!



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Canyoneer!! Man I love those shoes, sized up by 1. Kokatat dry suit socks are pretty thin. Only downside of these shoes are bulk IMHO.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Go poverty.
Buy new.

Columbia Sportswear Powerdrain Water Shoes (For Men)

I got a pair of Columbia Sportswear Powerdrain Water Shoes (For Men) from STP for 38 bucks.
Wait for the sale to get just right with free shipping and a much lower cost than today.

33 reviews.
Columbia Sportswear Powerdrain Water Shoes (For Men)

This is a boat/camp shoe.
Those highfalutin of youse need not dwell on this post.
Dry Suits .............
Hikers will need socks, duct tape and short hikes.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I found spoken deal on some Fiveten Water Tennie's.


----------



## Sleeve (May 15, 2013)

Anybody try the adidas Outdoor climacool jawpaw adidas Climacool Jawpaw Lace Shoes | adidas UK


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Astral all the way. Great company with excellent warranty and custy support. Their spring catalogue looks siiiiicccckkkkk with a bunch new shoes but out now are the Brewers and Rasslers and a few others. I size up .5 to accommodate drysuit or socks. 

Astral Products - Footwear

Rad!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Footwear?
Cheapest pair of canvas shoes with a decent sole and shoe laces. Nothing fancy; you're gonna stink em up something fierce, they'll be wet always, and no matter how good or fancy, last one season.

Price; $15
Priceless!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Schutzie said:


> Footwear?
> Cheapest pair of canvas shoes with a decent sole and shoe laces. Nothing fancy; you're gonna stink em up something fierce, they'll be wet always, and no matter how good or fancy, last one season.
> 
> Price; $15
> Priceless!


I agree except if you are engaging in technical/exposed portages. Then I would upgrade to something with better grip. 5.10 rubber is excellent and exists in the astral line as well.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I was not an early adopter of the Astral shoes, but I'm a total convert now. Lightweight, excellent wet traction, and they dry very fast. Also, there is no built up heel like so many shoes have and which I abhor in a kayak. I sized up a full size for my drysuit, expecting to be wearing thick pile socks at the same time.


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

I wear astral brewers most days, on and off the river. I would get the rasslers just to protect my drysuit socks, had a stick puncture a sock the other day. Bomber shoes.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I buy sub-$50 mesh tennies at Sports Authority and run in them. When my knees start to hurt I make them my fall hiking shoes and hike 14ers and backpack in them. Then I fix 'em up with Aquaseal they become next season's boating shoes. This rotaton has been affordable and solid for me. I buy them 1/2 size big for all of these activities. Running and hiking makes the feet swell and boating I can fit neoprene socks and/or drysuit booties. 

Spend the Astral $ on a new PFD or a rescue course and you'll be far safer than the hype about better rubber traction will make you.


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

water tennies disintegrate in a couple months. Mine lasted two.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Methinks I probably encountered Schutzie buying his summer wardrobe at Yellow Front (I certainly did) back in the late 70's... Two pairs of cotton shorts, couple of tee shirts, and a pair of rubber flip-flops that might last a month before blowing out the strap - for less than $20 you were set for a season. Throw in the fashion statement if you managed to engage the cashier in conversation...


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

hype-shmipe. As with anything, make an investment that will last for many seasons. If your feet are all slippy on river rocks and uncomfortable you're going to have a bad time.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

If you're a poser and need advice on coolers, any footwear will do. Shoes are better than sandals.

If you are creeking and running the shit, high quality shoes are a must. Sticky rubber is pretty helpful when you're leaping from rock to snot-covered rock to assist your buddy who is pinned and trying not to drown.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm looking forward to trying the Astral Loyaks. For river surfing I tend to like thinner soles with more sensitivity. I've been using 5mm and 3mm xcel surf booties when I wear a wetsuit. I haven't found a good shoe to use with my drysuit though.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

The higher top Rassler works very well with a drysuit.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I love my Astral Brewers. They are going strong into their 4th season. Biggest solution to their longevity is seam sealing the exposed stitching. In total they have about 180+ days in them as I use them for rafting, fly fishing small streams in the summer and quick trips around town. All around comfy shoe and definitely love their ease of wearing by pushing the back down. 

I tried the cheap route and found it a fruitless endeavor. $75 for the shoes and $5 for seam sealer over the course of 3 seasons....I consider that a steal. Rubber has shown minimal wear.


Phillip


----------



## fishy_counter (Dec 16, 2013)

Sleeve said:


> Anybody try the adidas Outdoor climacool jawpaw


Just got a pair of these, they're pretty great. Lower profile than the water tennies (fit in a playboat!), sticky Stealth sole (make sure you get the lace ones, older models dont have the same sole). Quick to drain, quick to dry (overnight) and more comfortable for me than various 5.10 models i've tried. 

Seems well made, though only worn 3 days so far. True to size, ordered same size as i wear in 5.10, and spot on. And, cheaper than the Astral or 5.10 offerings. Win!


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Wore my Water Tennies on Sat and almost tore out the pull tab on back trying to get my foot in drysuit bootie into shoe. Not built that well.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Wore my Water Tennies on Sat and almost tore out the pull tab on back trying to get my foot in drysuit bootie into shoe. Not built that well.


Update: Sewed tab back on and reinforced it with 3 small rivets. Bombproof now.


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*I'll second the 5.10 Canyoneers. I've had used mine for 4 seasons now, and I have been hiking in to runs more often up here in WA than I did when I was in CO with them. The only problem I've had is is the plastic tabs that hold the straps down on the sides of the boots have snapped. Considering the hikes, swims, and boating in freezing temps it's no surprise it happened eventually. They are otherwise still going strong and are what I recommend for creekboating. I have had Water Tennies for almost a year as well. I use them for my playboat since my Canyoneers don't fit there, and I haven't had problems yet with their durability.*


----------



## m.r.h. (Mar 16, 2015)

Bring your dry suit or neoprene socks with you and try some stuff on if you can. I have a pair of keen gorge boots that I use with and without my dry suit. Just take the insole out and you have a little more room to stuff your food in there with drysuit/neoprene socks. Put the insole back in and its a great fit for warm summer days on the river. 

A good pair of river shoes is a great addition to your safety kit. Spend what money you can to get something that is comfy, sturdy, and going to allow you to be scrambling along a slippery boulder covered beach. You will be happy when you aren't slipping on every rock making your way down to the waters edge or scrambling around to help in a safety situation.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

m.r.h. said:


> Just take the insole out and you have a little more room to stuff your food in there with drysuit/neoprene socks. Put the insole back in and its a great fit for warm summer days on the river.


This is a huge plus and allows you to use shoes for other then just drysuit. I don't think astral uses insoles at all.


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Sleeve said:


> Anybody try the adidas Outdoor climacool jawpaw adidas Climacool Jawpaw Lace Shoes | adidas UK



Hands down the best river shoes. Flat on bottom, grippy. I put a quick release on the laces so one pull closes them. No loose laces around.

Most of these other shoes have thick soles. with some ramp angle on them. No need for that on the river.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

skideeppow said:


> Most of these other shoes have thick soles. with some ramp angle on them. No need for that on the river.


This is reason I do not like my Teva Gnarkosi, great shoe, just not best for paddling. Super thick! Water Tennies are not as bad but still thicker then anything astral makes.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

Just a heads up...Amazon has 2014 5.10 water tennies on sale for $49+ shipping. 3 sizes remaining. If you don't need the sexy new colors, its a screaming deal.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

laterwagged said:


> Just a heads up...Amazon has 2014 5.10 water tennies on sale for $49+ shipping. 3 sizes remaining. If you don't need the sexy new colors, its a screaming deal.


Thats where I got mine from. Hard to beat $49.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I am interested in these Astral Designs Hiyak - AVAILABLE APRIL 2015


----------



## tteton (May 16, 2014)

Astral! Rock ninjas wear them


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Chief Niwot said:


> I am interested in these Astral Designs Hiyak - AVAILABLE APRIL 2015


 I was interested in these when I first saw them, but they are more of a bootie then a boot/show with support. I would like something a bit more burly for scrambling around on slick rocks, and hiking. I would like to try on the new NRS: 
NRS Velocity Watershoe at nrs.com

Not sure if it would fit into a playboat (Astral Hiyak would be better) but looks like it has better support.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Out Door Play has NRS shoes on sale!
Kayak Shoes & Kayaking Neoprene Booties - Free Shipping


----------



## DIRIGO (Mar 13, 2015)

Men - Waterpro Maipo - Black/Red | Merrell


I'll probably buy these, every other water shoe has really bad reviews


----------



## BeaterBoater (Sep 29, 2014)

5.10 is warrantying the water tennies I bought last year.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

BeaterBoater said:


> 5.10 is warrantying the water tennies I bought last year.


I just got some water tennies this spring. Where are yours failing?


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

DIRIGO said:


> Men - Waterpro Maipo - Black/Red | Merrell
> 
> 
> I'll probably buy these, every other water shoe has really bad reviews


First review for these shoes says, "...they last a solid 1 1/2 [years]..."

Glowing review.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm thinking that when my Keens wear out I might go back to ChuckTaylors.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

tango said:


> If you're a poser and need advice on coolers, any footwear will do. Shoes are better than sandals.
> 
> If you are creeking and running the shit, high quality shoes are a must. Sticky rubber is pretty helpful when you're leaping from rock to snot-covered rock to assist your buddy who is pinned and trying not to drown.
> 
> ...


Maybe so but I seem to have come full circle. Started with worn in canvas deck shoes, then spent a few years wearing latest and greatest whitewater shoes (I certainly didn't want to look like a guy who couldn't afford those specialized shoes at a time in my life when I couldn't afford those specialized shoes), now I'm almost back to where I started. I find I get the most comfort and traction from my worn out Nike Free Runs. They look a little funny over stocking foot waders in the duck blind but I quit caring about looks around the time my fourth child was born. Such a sense of freedom.


----------



## boonekayak (Apr 13, 2010)

Last year I bought the Astral Rassler about half way through the season guiding on the Poudre. By the end, the toe box was completely blown out. To say the least, I was bummed. I contacted Astral, and they were AWESOME about replacing them. No cost, free shipping of a brand new pair. While I was waiting for the replacements, I picked up the Brewer for the Grand trip. 21 days, lots of side hikes, and they were bomber. Now that the Rassler has is here, they are my boating shoe, and the Brewer is for kicking around town, or if I forget to pack the Rasslers. The old set of Rasslers had the 5.10 rubber, and now the Brewer and new Rassler have the G.ss rubber, which is performing exactly what I want in a river shoe. Bottom line, stoked on Astral shoes.


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll say it again. Shoes don't do well under the kind of use that whitewater folks put them through. None of them last very long; the ones that do are lucky. Its about preference.

I will defend the use of "actual" water shoes, because I used an old pair of running shoes that drained well for a long time...until I slipped scrambling down a hill to a put in. I got river shoes a couple of days later, and the rubber used for the soles was the best money I've spent in a LONG time. 100% traction improvement, more warmth because of the inclusion of neoprene, fast drying for less funk. If they only last a couple of years...so be it. It will have been worth it.

Not to mention the wounded pride from falling down a hill and sending my yard sale of gear down ahead of me.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

I picked up a pair of Astral Loyaks this weekend. Love them so fair. They don't look like they'll be a super durable, long lasting shoe, but only time will tell. They have a thin sole which is exactly what I wanted in a river shoe.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

I have my eye on the NRS Crush, I dont need them just want.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Just got pair of NRS Crush shoes. They are pretty sweet right out of box (which comes with a 4' NRS strap threaded threw it). Super comfy too with out socks on.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

SteamboatBORN said:


> Just got pair of NRS Crush shoes. They are pretty sweet right out of box (which comes with a 4' NRS strap threaded threw it). Super comfy too with out socks on.



Let us know when you use them on the water.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

InflatableSteve said:


> Let us know when you use them on the water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Worn them 3 times so far with socks and without and they are hands down the most comfy shoes with out socks right out of box (Box is sweet!) and not sure I want to put them in water right away, haha. I have water tennies and some Gnarkosi's that are still functional. Crush will be my everyday shoe and when it warms up some, will use them on my board.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I just ordered the NRS velocity shoes on sale from outdoor play. Needed some new shoes to protect the booties on my new dry suit. Will have to post a review once I get them.


----------



## granolapaddler (Apr 17, 2007)

*Brewers or Rasslers for sure!*

Astral has really got a great thing going... both are light and comfortable and have both great drainage and traction. IMO the others shoes with good grip seem heavier and seem to not drain as easily/completely.

I paddle summertime in a size 11.5 Brewer and for winter I go up to a size 13 Rassler over my drysuit... very pleased with both!

You won't be disappointed!

-adam
Team Astral


----------



## krikstrebor (May 21, 2015)

I have used the Adidas Climacools for two seasons of suping, surfing and kayaking. They work well for me.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Update on pair of Water Tennies. Had to put rivets in the pull strap on back of each shoe because I tore the strap out first time using them. Rivets are holding up great, but kinda a waste when you have to do this right out of box. Used them about 15+ times on river and dried them to a bone each time either hanging them or using my ski boot heaters. Now the soul is peeling away from rest of shoe, I doubt they will lase me season. Only paid $45 for them, but should have gotten something else. I have the NRS Crush too, but have not used them in river, and I have older pair of Teva Gnarkosi that are in great shape.


----------

